# how do i download the video from my camcorder, 2 my computer



## jp198780 (May 29, 2006)

how would i transfer all the stuff from my camcorder, 2 my computer? soo i can make like a video? do i need any kind of software?


----------



## bigsaucybob (May 29, 2006)

You could use a simple USB cable or a firewire cable. You could also use Windows Movie Maker or watever its called.

Or you buy something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00028CAL2/102-1837417-6908150?v=glance&n=172282

That also comes with some great Pinnacle editing software.


----------



## jp198780 (May 29, 2006)

ok, doi have 2 buy something extra 2 hook up 2 the camcorder, and then 2 the computer?


----------



## Christian Darrall (May 29, 2006)

yea have a look in the camcorder mainual it sould tell you how to hook it up, if it can be


----------



## jp198780 (May 29, 2006)

ok, im going 2 have dig through my closet, and find the box.


----------



## Christian Darrall (May 29, 2006)

Did you find it in the closet


----------



## jp198780 (May 29, 2006)

no i dont, i think i may have left it in the box, and i threw that out.


----------



## Filip (May 30, 2006)

bigsaucybob said:
			
		

> You could use a simple USB cable or a firewire cable. You could also use Windows Movie Maker or watever its called.
> 
> Or you buy something like this:
> 
> ...



Firewire would be alot better option since it's much faster, USB would take ages to transfer.

Studio 8 is a great program for transfering, I use it myself, bunch of options for some fine adjustments so your video looks just like you want.

What camcoder do you have anyway?


----------



## jp198780 (May 30, 2006)

i got a Panasonic PV-L354D.


----------



## Filip (May 30, 2006)

jp198780 said:
			
		

> i got a Panasonic PV-L354D.



Ok,

So, you just need Firewire (cable and a PCI or mobo integrated port) and a software such as Studio 8 and you are ready to transfer, nothing complicated about that.


----------



## jp198780 (May 30, 2006)

ok, now what is a Firewire? it's a cable? would it have come with the camcorder?


----------



## Filip (May 30, 2006)

jp198780 said:
			
		

> ok, now what is a Firewire? it's a cable? would it have come with the camcorder?



Firewire is simply explained something like USB but much faster, also it has different speeds, more pins faster transfer, 4-pin, 6-pin and 9-pin I think. (google it, lol)

Yes, you use a firewire cable to connect your PC and camcoder. (firewire ports, just like USB has its own ports)

Maybe, maybe not. It's easy to find it and buy it in a computer store, every store should have it and I'm sure it has.


----------



## jp198780 (May 30, 2006)

if a Firewire is like a USB, my camcorder dont have that type of hook ups?


----------



## Filip (May 30, 2006)

jp198780 said:
			
		

> if a Firewire is like a USB, my camcorder dont have that type of hook ups?



Ok this is confusing:

Go to this link below and scroll down a bit and it should say "Firewire?" and then next to it "Yes".

http://www.macmall.com/macmall/shop/detail~dpno~463783.asp

and on this link it says it doesn't have firewire:

http://hotbuyselectronics.com/pan_pvl354.htm

What the hell?


----------



## jp198780 (May 30, 2006)

USB 2.0 Yes , bull, it deff.dont have a USB port lol.


----------



## jp198780 (Jun 3, 2006)

bump.


----------



## matt12685848 (Jun 3, 2006)

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> Firewire is simply explained something like USB but much faster


I thought firewire was faster for continuous data transfer and USB was better for bursts of info. Arent they about the same speeds?


----------



## DCIScouts (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes and no.  That's part of the reason why USB doesn't work very well as a wireless network adapter.  Back on topic, the port on the camera won't be a typical Firewire port, it's a 4-pin port, where the standard is a 6-pin.  If you look in a electronics store, they should have one of these cables, and then you'll be able to see better what you are looking for...


----------



## toddl1 (Jun 3, 2006)

try using something like Ulead Video Suite 8


----------



## drumking1088 (Jul 2, 2006)

jp198780 said:
			
		

> ok, doi have 2 buy something extra 2 hook up 2 the camcorder, and then 2 the computer?



Just get a USB cable (pretty cheap), and then just connect the two ends-for my digital camera, i didnt have to install any additonal software. 

Obviously, good photo software wont do you any harm...


----------



## jp198780 (Jul 2, 2006)

damn really brought the thread back 2 life, plug the ends into where?


----------

